# Cubing Embarrassment Thread



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 26, 2009)

Since there is an " Accomplishment Thread", I thought it would be a good idea to have a "Cubing Embarrassment Thread".

Basically you say the most embarrassing thing that happened to you while cubing or anything related.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 26, 2009)

The most embarrassing thing that happened to me while i was cubing was when i was on PLL in a big gathering, my cube just exploded...


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

Its always embarrassing for me to explain speedcubing to people, but nothing has happened while actually cubing.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

Someone was watching my videos for 2 weeks before they realized that I was something.


----------



## V-te (Oct 26, 2009)

Cubing. Get a T perm

"hey you look at this I will finish with my eyes closed"
*they look*
*execute*
"ha!"
*cube is unfinished*
Oops, messed up. *walks away*

That day I learned to never do that again. Lol. Being a newbie was fun for a while.


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Someone was watching my videos for 2 weeks before they realized that I was something.



Lol, That someone was me...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

Edward said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Someone was watching my videos for 2 weeks before they realized that I was something.
> ...



Fixed. Maybe you'll see what I'm getting at here.


----------



## KnowledgeReference (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't cube very much anymore becasue I cut my finger that I use to do U'/U2 and D/D2


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 26, 2009)

KnowledgeReference said:


> I can't cube very much anymore becasue I cut my finger that I use to do U'/U2 and D/D2



 sorry, which is the finger you don't have?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh man. Well, here's my most embarrassing cubing trauma.

I had just finished making my 3x3x5 extended cube & my family & I wanted to go see, Up, in 3D. Well we got there just before the theater opened so there was a line into the lobby. I had brought my 3x3x5 because I wanted to just turn it while watching the movie. Now, we were on a nice hard tile floor... I bet you can guess what happens next... Somehow, the cube slipped from my hands & down, down, down it went...

*SMASH!!! *

About 3/4th's of the glued pieces broke off! & boy did it smash loud in the small, echoy, lobby area! In front of everyone there in line! Now, imagine you were one of those people. Here you see some kid drop something something & it smashes all over the place. & he says it's some of kind of Rubik's Cube. Just think of all the crazy thoughts that when through their minds!

So I had to pick up all the pieces & put them in my coat pocket. Ugh, I never want to go through that again!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2009)

Hm, makes me think about Tom van der Zanden. He had exactly the same thing on our way to WC, but then with a 3x4x5 :/


----------



## Novriil (Oct 26, 2009)

I solved a pyraminx in TV and it took me 19 SEC!!! OMFG!
Also 3x3 in 30 sec  FAIL!


----------



## Rook (Oct 26, 2009)

I messed up 2 G-Perms in 1 solve while I was solving the cube in front of my class  :fp I messed up the U's with the u's since I only recently learned those perms back then.

Also, A center piece broke off while I was practicing my PLL's and the whole blue face's pieces flew everywhere. Fortunately only my brother was around.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 27, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Oh man. Well, here's my most embarrassing cubing trauma.
> 
> I had just finished making my 3x3x5 extended cube & my family & I wanted to go see, Up, in 3D. Well we got there just before the theater opened so there was a line into the lobby. I had brought my 3x3x5 because I wanted to just turn it while watching the movie. Now, we were on a nice hard tile floor... I bet you can guess what happens next... Somehow, the cube slipped from my hands & down, down, down it went...
> 
> ...


lol your lucky, becuz i lost my pieces when ever my cubes pop in a gathering.


----------



## (R) (Oct 27, 2009)

I was on the bus today and i let a friend play with my type and and he always pops it, he popped it the peces flew around the bus, it has 70 kids on it


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 27, 2009)

i was letting my friend scramble the cube in a group. it was a type a and it was very loose and s of course the cube pops. but not just like one peice. it was a pop where like every piece pops of at the same time. And the kid just drop the cube on the floor and walked away. then i had to pick up all 21 pieces in front of the group as they were all waiting expectantly.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> i was letting my friend scramble the cube in a group. it was a type a and it was very loose and s of course the cube pops. but not just like one peice. it was a pop where like every piece pops of at the same time. And the kid just drop the cube on the floor and walked away. then i had to pick up all 21 pieces in front of the group as they were all waiting expectantly.



Did this happen to be peer group? If it did, who are your leaders?


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > i was letting my friend scramble the cube in a group. it was a type a and it was very loose and s of course the cube pops. but not just like one peice. it was a pop where like every piece pops of at the same time. And the kid just drop the cube on the floor and walked away. then i had to pick up all 21 pieces in front of the group as they were all waiting expectantly.
> ...



no this happened at my camp. but im a sophmore and my peer group leaders last year were these two junior (now senior) girls and campbell the senior last year. I know that isn't very clear


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

My most embarrassing cubing moment was the time that I saw a thread about embarrassing cubing moments.

Over 18's can highlight:
Now can a mod please close this thread before people start making "your most exciting cubing moment thread" and "your best anal sex ever thread" and so on... I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > AREScuber said:
> ...



Right right you aren't a freshman anymore. My bad.


----------



## nigtv (Oct 27, 2009)

Its always funny to solve the cube in a good time and then realize that (because I have my tension too low) i rotated a corner on its own at some point, or something similar, and have to pop the thing apart and fix it, people always seem like "Oh...well...I could do THAT!"


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 27, 2009)

This only just happened at the Sydney meetup:
We were doing the 2x2- 5x5 relay and I was up to the last edge pair and it was the case where only one edge piece was flipped and I began doing the alg that fixed it when BOOM! My 5x5 goes all over the floor. It was even worse since some people were watching us. Thankfully, some people picked up some of the pieces.


----------



## KnowledgeReference (Oct 27, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> KnowledgeReference said:
> 
> 
> > I can't cube very much anymore becasue I cut my finger that I use to do U'/U2 and D/D2
> ...



Index finger on left hand, I cube wierdly.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> My most embarrassing cubing moment was the time that I saw a thread about embarrassing cubing moments.
> 
> Over 18's can highlight:
> Now can a mod please close this thread before people start making "your most exciting cubing moment thread" and "your best anal sex ever thread" and so on... I hope you get the idea.


didn't your mom tell you if you have nothing nice to say don't say it?


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > My most embarrassing cubing moment was the time that I saw a thread about embarrassing cubing moments.
> ...



She might have.

But you miss the point. And you would because you haven't been around for long enough. You see, some many months ago there was a bit of a spam fest of these types of threads, and they were all deleted except the one single accomplishment thread, because that thread is meant to cover everything.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 27, 2009)

I was once solving a crappy cube in the bus btop, and a girl I like came from nowhere just at the same time I was forcing a face to turn.
If being there with a Rubik's cube in front of a girl isn't embarrassing enough, an edge piece just popped extremely hard and hit her on the face, near her beautiful eyes... You can imagine what's next...

Damn I lost that girl forever...


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 28, 2009)

I was in english class and it was completely silent until one of my friends tried to grab my old ES 5x5 out of my hand and the whole thing when all over the floor.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


but how can a good thing include a bad thing?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

One time I was showing my friend my diy (this isnt going where you think it is) he knows how to solve the cube, but he still uses a storebought so I was like watch how fast I can do the sune alg......R U R'........EEXXPPLLOODDEE! 
I was like wow, all that was left in my hands was the core lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> One time I was showing my friend my diy (this isnt going where you think it is) he knows how to solve the cube, but he still uses a storebought so I was like watch how fast I can do the sune alg......R U R'........EEXXPPLLOODDEE!
> I was like wow, all that was left in my hands was the core lol



Where might we thought that this was going?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2009)

well embarrassing is like you say to yourself "F my life"

there's a thread for that already.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

Waffle is correct, the Cubing FML thread will suffice.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11425


----------

